# I Have A Huge Surprise For LBB!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor LBB has had tough couple of days. It just broke my heart in two.

So, this morning, I took him to the groomers, and washed all of the bedding in his, and Henry's room.

While at the groomers, I called Cindy, and asked if I could borrow Tinkerbell for a couple of days.
Tinkerbell (now called Angel) is my former foster whom LBB LOVES!! Gosh, they would play non stop.

So I pick up LBB, from the groomers, and I said, "There's a surprise for you at home".

You should have seen LBB's face light up. The second we walked in the door, Tinks was there to greet him.

They are now running around, playing, chasing, and having a blast. 

I'll get pics in a few. I'm so relieved. I'm happy for LBB. He was so depressed, and confused. 

So was I.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is fantastic news Deb!!! That was such a wonderful idea to cheer that little fellow up......Can she spend the night??? :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so happy for LBB ..and you to Deb :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you are such a great mom -- get some videos too


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah for Tinkerbell...er Angel!! I know you are worried for Billy. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a great idea you had!! I'm so glad that LBB is having fun. It warms my heart!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You're such a great mommie. I'm so glad LBB is happy again.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb that's wonderful for LBB. I knew you were going to bend over backwards to help him through this. You are the best Mommy in the world. Poor little guy. Here are some kisses & hugs for LBB. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 12 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828947


> That is fantastic news Deb!!! That was such a wonderful idea to cheer that little fellow up......*Can she spend the night???* :wub: :wub:[/B]



Yep, she's here for three days. She's going to sleep in LBB's room with him. I hope, and pray, this continues to snap LBB 
out of his lonely shell.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! Sounds like such a good thing for LBB!! your super knowing what to do.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh wow! i am so happy for LBB and you too Deb, i cant wait to see pics :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Deb what a wonderful idea to chher up LBB, what a great mommy you are. :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear about Tinkerbell's visit... hope LBB enjoys himself thoroughly!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Deb, what a great idea! Better than any doggie psychologist would have come up with! So glad LBB :wub: is happy and
playing again. :aktion033: Maybe she could come over a couple of times a week until LBB gets over his loneliness???


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwww....you're an angel!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad you're all happy!!! I wish I could come over and run around and sleep and play! Love you.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a great idea for both of you! You're a fantastic Mom! olice: I hope it will help him with his grief.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy LBB is feeling better!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

awwwww that is just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 12 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828979


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 12 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828947





> That is fantastic news Deb!!! That was such a wonderful idea to cheer that little fellow up......*Can she spend the night???* :wub: :wub:[/B]



Yep, she's here for three days. She's going to sleep in LBB's room with him. I hope, and pray, this continues to snap LBB 
out of his lonely shell.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is just great!!! I hope it helps him too......


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What great news! Glad LBB is having a fun time.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You are such a super person & such a super mom! What a great idea. I'm glad LBB has his distraction. Hopefully this will go a long way in his healing. :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, what a great idea! I sure hope this works to help him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great idea, Deb! You just have such a knack at knowing what your fluffs want or need - you rock AND roll, girlfriend.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh sounds like an awesome idea for LBB :wub: :wub: I can just imagine him having a blast with his friend


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am sure LBB will enjoy his special time with Angel...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*OH, HERE'S LBB AND TINKS. THEY ARE PLAYING LIKE YOU WOULDN'T BELIEVE

[attachment=56720:LBBANDTINKS.jpg]

HERE'S LBB, AND TINKS IN LBB'S ROOM

[attachment=56721:LBBANDTI...SLEEPING.jpg]

NOW MY PRECIOUS LITTLE TINK, STICKING HER TONGUE OUT ~ LOL

[attachment=56722:TINKSTONGUE.jpg]

A PIC OF HENRY, AND LBB'S ROOM

[attachment=56723:LBBANDHENRYSROOM.jpg]

I MISS YOU BROTHER. I LOVE YOU SO MUCH. I'M SO LONESOME WITHOUT YOU. ALL MY LOVE, BROTHER LBB

[attachment=56724:LBBIMISSHENRY.jpg]*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet pics, Deb! Thanks for posting them. I'm glad LBB is happier with his bud, Tinks (Angel). :smootch:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm happy that LBB is having a good time with Angel :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Deb that is adorable - I am glad my little LBB is happy and running around with TinkangelBell ..let me know when to drop Bella off for a week ..  

You really had to see the bond that LBB and Big Butt Hawaiian Dude Henry had for each other .. I'm am heartbroken for LBB ...please bring him over for a visit with Bella soon ... !!

Aww I'm still really sad about Henry - I can't believe it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy LBB has little Tink to help lift up his spirits! 
Just wondering if a stuffed animal could be put in with him and Tink when they sleep to get Tinks scent on it and maybe when she has to go home LBB will be comforted by having the stuffed animal next to him? Just a thought.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool idea, Deb! :rockon: Hope Billy remains "ok" when Tink ...errr....Angel has to go home. 


Looks like he's having such a good time - I can't help but smile.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- what a wonderful idea. I bet it really brightens your heart to see LBB happy again. I know that you are both sad that precious Henry isn't with you except in spirit.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is so sweet! It sounds like this was just what he needed. :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's so amazing how they can pick right back up where they left off! What a wonderful thing for LBB. You're the best mommy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 12 2009, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828986


> Oh, Deb, what a great idea! Better than any doggie psychologist would have come up with! So glad LBB :wub: is happy and
> playing again. :aktion033: Maybe she could come over a couple of times a week until LBB gets over his loneliness???[/B]



Oh, Dorothy, Cindy, and I, have talked. Tinks will stay as long as we need. I don't want Tinks to leave on Monday.

I'm far too worried for LBB. He's such a live wire, but has crumbled into a shell. Tinks has snapped him out of it,
so she stays for now. 

Edie, and I, were laughing. She said she has a 1-year-old in the shelter. I said, well we'll name her Tinkerbell,
and give her back to Cindy. She won't notice ~ lol

I sure miss my big butt. This has thrown us for a loop. We'll get thru it. I get thru the days, and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you figured out how to make LBB feel better. It looks like you'll have to start interviewing for a new BFF for LBB. Lots of hugs for our boy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 13 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829135


> I'm so happy LBB has little Tink to help lift up his spirits!
> Just wondering if a stuffed animal could be put in with him and Tink when they sleep to get Tinks scent on it and maybe when she has to go home LBB will be comforted by having the stuffed animal next to him? Just a thought.[/B]



Great idea, Terry. Thank you so much, for always thinking of us. 

Check it out:


[attachment=56754:Bear.jpg]

*HERE'S TINKS, LBB RAN TO PEE ON THE PAD, SO WE MISSED HIM ~ :wub: 
BUT CHECK OUT THE BEAR, IN THE BACKGROUND. YEP, LBB IS HUMPING IT, SO IS TINKS ~ LOL
*
[attachment=56755:Bear2.jpg]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wondering if the humping was going to be a part of the friendship with the bear. At lease LBB won't have to listen to "I've got a headache."


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it's so wonderful that you were able to have Tink come over and be a comfort friend to LBB. I feel so terrible for all of you. It's gotta be so hard to not only mourn Henry's loss yourself but to see LBB go thru his own grief as well. I hope LBB's sparkle comes back soon. The pics are all so sweet! Hugs to you all! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor LBB, I hope he feels better soon. Deb you are such a good mom with these little ones.


----------

